# plowing with a Ram.



## g.moore (Oct 10, 2006)

Just retired my 1964 IH 3/4T from plowing and graduated to a 1996 Ram 2500 club cab long bed CTD with a Sno Way 7.5' series 24 w/downforce. The question is will I need balast in the bed and how well does the Ram push the blade? See the pic for an idea of what I plow every storm. The pic is very deceiving, its actually about a 30% grade and the plow in the pic is the last time the county tried to plow. He blew out the rear axle and plow hydraulics.Thanks all.


----------



## ford6.9 (Aug 17, 2006)

yeah, youll need about 600 -maybe need more -pounds in the back and it will feel good thats what we use on out 1500 ram with a 7'6" boss its plows well.....just take it slow and safe..also some good snow tires.....does that make a wold of difference


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

all depends on the springs on the ram i suppose, post some pics of the ram.


----------



## g.moore (Oct 10, 2006)

Goldpro, here's 2 of the Ram


----------



## g.moore (Oct 10, 2006)

and here is 2 of the IH that's been retired. Blade stands 3' tall, truck has a 266V8. 4 spd, 4.88:1 gears and a top end of 45 MPH but will push 3' of snow up that hill with no ballast at 30MPH. I think I'm gonna miss her.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Have you been to the Snoway fourm?

Lots of truck for that plow. 

Ballast will only help in any situation. More weight to the rear equal better traction during both acceleration and braking. 

From the pics I'd say you need a wearedge.:waving:


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

You are going to need a cutting edge for sure. Why are you retiring the IH? I would kill for a truck like that. It looks way too good to be a '64. I love it!


----------



## g.moore (Oct 10, 2006)

My father in law is a Sno Way dealer in Denver so he is arranging a wear bar. I picked up the whole plow, power pack and mount for my Ram for $1200 so I couldn't complain about a wear bar. As to the IH, I got tired of the maintenence on a 42 year old truck. It plow like a bat out of hell, absolutely unstoppable but I drive 100 miles round trip to work so time is not on my side to keep it in fully operable condition.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Man, if you lived closer to me I would try to buy that in a second. That is my dream older farm truck, other than a 1929 Model A dump. OK, so not really a work truck, but just something to go to the dump with.


----------



## g.moore (Oct 10, 2006)

Yes, trailering is not an option. When we brought it home a buddy used his 2005 crew cab long bed 1T Powerstroke and it lifted the rear tires off the ground about 1' with just the front wheels on the trailer. It's a tank, puts my Ram to shame for mass.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

g.moore said:


> Yes, trailering is not an option. When we brought it home a buddy used his 2005 crew cab long bed 1T Powerstroke and it lifted the rear tires off the ground about 1' with just the front wheels on the trailer. It's a tank, puts my Ram to shame for mass.


just wanted to say the 64 is a sweet truck.... we have a 1964 IHC 1600 loadstar , use it as a roofing truck. they are tough!!


----------



## g.moore (Oct 10, 2006)

The IH just got a new lease on life. After spending 2 hours plowing 8" of snow with the Ram chained on all 4's I hope I never have to again!! It was awful I do this same "route" in 45min in the IH, picking up a new carb for the IH on Sat and will use the Ram as desperation backup for Ol' Green.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

g.moore said:


> The IH just got a new lease on life. After spending 2 hours plowing 8" of snow with the Ram chained on all 4's I hope I never have to again!! It was awful I do this same "route" in 45min in the IH, picking up a new carb for the IH on Sat and will use the Ram as desperation backup for Ol' Green.


that is like the best story i've heard all week!!! wish IH (international harvester not navistar) still made trucks!!!


----------



## g.moore (Oct 10, 2006)

> wish IH (international harvester not navistar) still made trucks!!!


Second that. All the new ones are just oversized "King Ranch" editions, I love my Ram but the ol IH is a real truk (my spelling). I go up that hill in the pic at 30MPH with the blade down in 2' of snow, the Ram with no downforce and all 4 chained went sideways about halfway up at not even 10MPH and I got 620#'s right behind the tailgate. The IH has nothing but a 10gal suicide tank in the bed.


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

If you had the ballast in the bed and still needed chains on all 4 you need tires.

The extra cab is not a good choice for plowing because of the legnth and weight balence on the frame- you NEED ballast in the rear- preferibly some behind the wheels to unload the front axle from the plow weight. You also should have real snow tires not all seasons....

I have only needed chains once in 8 years with my 96 CTD pushing an 8 foot fisher....

That plow is too narrow- you want an 8 foot or 8 foot 5 but the weight is a major issue on the long trucks.


----------

